# safe t sorb and peat moss



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm wanting to turn my empty 29 gallon into a planted tank using the safe-t sorb and peat moss, but I was wondering if the peat moss is needed or I can just use the safe-t sorb? I'm probably not gonna have fish in it for awhile, maybe just some shrimp. I just wanna have an aquarium for growing plants in.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't think you'll need the peat. It will really depend on what your current water parms are before adding to the tank and after with the STS substrate.

I have naturally soft acidic water from my well and my STS tanks stay that way. I can't say what it would do with harder more alkaline water.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have pretty hard water. But my fish are used to high ph. So if I were to switch any to this tank I wouldn't want to shock them with a change in the ph. that's why I was wondering if I didn't have to put in the peat moss or if there is a substitute.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Peat can be problematic. Once it starts degrading it can cause problems. If you do use peat just a light dusting would be enough.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 4 tanks with some level of STS in it. Some just partial, some completely, all fairly heavily planted.. No ph changes from it, but do believe it bumped up my gh a tad. As long as you do regular weekly water changes the changes noticed will be nil. I wouldn't do the peat. The softening effects will fade over time.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help all.


----------

